# Best pics yet of the new 911



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just got hold of Evo magazine and those pics are the best yet. Blimey I so want one of those cars (obviously the CS with its quad pipes  )

Surely there would be virtually no depreciation on such a car for the first year or so. However, I wondered about the hit it might take when the all wheel drive versions come into play sometime next year. :?

Anyone put their name down for one yet? :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> Just got hold of Evo magazine and those pics are the best yet. Blimey I so want one of those cars (obviously the CS with its quad pipes  )
> 
> Surely there would be virtually no depreciation on such a car for the first year or so. However, I wondered about the hit it might take when the all wheel drive versions come into play sometime next year. :?
> 
> Anyone put their name down for one yet? :roll:


i think our local friendly boxster owners gazandjan have one on order don't they?

personally i'd concentrate on moving out of bradford before buying a porsche! :wink:


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

A good friend of mine has ordered a red CS. In the mean time he`s bought a Z4...in red as a runabout for the summer. His other car is a 330 cab......in red. I`m not usually a jealous guy but..............


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

amtechuk said:


> A good friend of mine has ordered a red CS. In the mean time he`s bought a Z4...in red as a runabout for the summer. His other car is a 330 cab......in red. I`m not usually a jealous guy but..............


Blimey - do you know what he was quoted as a waiting time for the CS? When did he order it?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm not buying one, but I'm very tempted by a second hand one when the prices plummet (relatively speaking)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> I'm not buying one, but I'm very tempted by a second hand one when the prices plummet (relatively speaking)


But 996 residuals are still fairly strong aren't they? You could be in for a long wait....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not buying one, but I'm very tempted by a second hand one when the prices plummet (relatively speaking)
> ...


Yup, very good. You will pay at least 40k for an older 996 from most OPC's...

I dare say the trade-in isnt as good though


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

raven said:


> amtechuk said:
> 
> 
> > A good friend of mine has ordered a red CS. In the mean time he`s bought a Z4...in red as a runabout for the summer. His other car is a 330 cab......in red. I`m not usually a jealous guy but..............
> ...


Letter of intent at the start of last year!!!!! Small deposit last month (could have been april??), but no time scale yet.The opc said they wouldn`t know until July at the earliest. He thinks he`s getting it this year though :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not buying one, but I'm very tempted by a second hand one when the prices plummet (relatively speaking)
> ...


I'm not in a hurry 
I reckon they'll take a slight dip when those who must have the next model get it.

40K eh? The other half would be annoyed if I came home with a 911, but it might be worth it.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just bought August edition of Car - first full test of the "new" 911. Looks fantastic and gets a great write up (now there's a surprise). They clocked an indicated 188 mph on a car that had only done about 1000km!

Apparently the DSG won't be available until at least 2007, so I guess they are having more issues getting it to handle the torque than they thought....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Just got hold of Evo magazine and those pics are the best yet. Blimey I so want one of those cars (obviously the CS with its quad pipes  )
> 
> Surely there would be virtually no depreciation on such a car for the first year or so. However, I wondered about the hit it might take when the all wheel drive versions come into play sometime next year. :?
> 
> Anyone put their name down for one yet? :roll:


Looks just right doesn't it?

8-13 months wait with Dick Lovett. I'd order one (Cs) now were it not for the fact I am poor as a church mouse and I also don't have any off road parking, let alone a garage.

I know only the rwd is available initially, but the 4WD will come, and my only quandry would be 2wd or 4wd. Last time a did an AFN day at Thruxton in 996s (C2s and C4s, Tips and manuals) I have to say that teh 2wd car felt better, but for road driving and the wet winters, the C4 may be preferable.

I understand that all the 997s come with PSM, which is by far the best manufacturere road stability electronic package I have driven, so maybe it' not an issue.

Once that stock price comes up and we 'downsize' out of the city, plus 'lose' more horses... :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I know what you mean about the lack of garage / off-street parking. I'm the same. There are quite a few "nice" cars on my road, but nothing like a spanking new 911.

As for affordability, well, whilst there would be a high up front cost, I doubt the cost of ownership would be too high whilst the car is still very new. Surely minimal depreciation. Obviously you still need to outlay the cash though.

2wd vs 4wd, well, reading the article today - the journalist described how he switched off PSM and booted it around a wet corner. Sounded fun, and not so easy to do in a 4wd. PSM, as you say, does sound the best compromise between safety and nanny-like.

Hmmm, how I'd like to be able to justify it....


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Mind you - on the running cost side of things I'm sure I read somewhere (PCGB mag poss) that the servicing interval for the new 996 is now 20k miles / 2 years!

having serviced my Boxster recently (and mine being on the older 12k/1yr schedule) that could represent a good saving..

would prob still eat tyres though  :roll:


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

jam said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Just got hold of Evo magazine and those pics are the best yet. Blimey I so want one of those cars (obviously the CS with its quad pipes  )
> ...


We have not order the 997 (October build date in Nottingham ) However i am picking a 996 C4 Cab on Webnesday from JCT600 and put a depsoit down on a 997 c2 cab (told about 18 mths from offical relase date).

With regards to Bradford they is the odd nice area :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But Â£56k for the S and you need a few extras!! No way I am taking a loan for a Â£60k car. It is insane, you will be afraid to take it out.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:
 

> But Â£56k for the S and you need a few extras!!


Â£56k is for the Carrera, it's about Â£64k (IIRC) for the S.

Still blinding good value though :wink:  (shame I still can't afford one though  ).


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Our new baby


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

gazandjan said:


> Our new baby


just see a box with a red x :?


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

sorted 
8) 

Just one big grin fro ear to ear

Will take some more photos when we get back from our hols  [/img]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

Next issue - ie. latest EVO arrived yesterday. Has a driven 997 s write up and 997 group test with Noble, S2000, Merc SLK, & Z4, shame there's no TT v6...

997 S with sport suspension & Seats looking like the ultimate, although they do say that PASM takes some of the action away.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The current Top Gear mag has a scoop.

New 911 Vs New baby Aston !


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The current Top Gear mag has a scoop.
> 
> New 911 Vs New baby Aston !


Yeah, and muggins here bought it only to find out the Aston is just a show car with a 3 cylinder engine and they didn't even drive it for the article.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Yeah, and muggins here bought it only to find out the Aston is just a show car with a 3 cylinder engine and they didn't even drive it for the article.


I know - dissapointing or what? Especially as it was on the front cover! :?


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

buy a proper mag like evo then..


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

LeeS3 said:


> buy a proper mag like evo then..


Yeah, it hadn't come out when I saw the Top Gear mag. Evo is probably the best now - they seem to have nicked quite a few Car staffers such as Hilton Holloway et al. Car now seems to be going down market with covers that scream nearly as much bull sh*t as Top Gear does.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > The current Top Gear mag has a scoop.
> ...


  Oops Sorry mate. The mag arrived the morning I posted the above comment and I'd only read the front page/index/editors comment etc. He said they'd organised the comparison without each company knowing so it seemed like a real scoop.

TBH I still haven't got to that article.

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

LeeS3 said:


> buy a proper mag like evo then..


Subscribe to both :wink:


----------

